# 1x1 Rubik's cube :D



## aznhelsed123 (Jun 24, 2011)

I wonder in Montreal, where can we buy a 1x1 rubik's cube? :O
I'm trying to complete my rubik tower >.>

The pic > bit.ly/mgpvvL


----------



## NaeosPsy (Jun 24, 2011)

Make it from lego or corner or smth like that.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 24, 2011)

You can't buy one, I just make mine out of dice.


----------



## Aleksandr (Jun 25, 2011)

Buy one and try it! post the video to our!!!


----------



## izovire (Jun 25, 2011)

I can make you one! 

Just send me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 25, 2011)

http://www.shapeways.com/model/168181/cubenovice_functional_1x1x1_rubik_s_cube.html?gid=ug52453


----------



## Keegan (Jun 26, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Rare-Custom-Made...112?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item588c9aa910


----------

